# A few questions about moving to Australia...



## bilalraybrig (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello everyone! 

I'm not sure if this is appropriate for this forum, please excuse me if it is not.

I am an Indian and I am almost ready to move to Melbourne, Australia for my Masters of Engineering in Manufacturing Technology from Swinburne University. I am a mechanical engineer with Zero work experience as I have just completed my undergraduate course. I plan to emigrate to Australia as my main motive.

I have a few questions in my mind regarding my future-life in Australia.

1. (as I arrive) How can I manage to get accommodation? how does the rent vary? 

2. (as I arrive) What kind of Part-Time job can I secure and in how much time? How much will I get paid weekly (just an average)?

3. Travelling - How is the traffic? Is public transport expensive? Or is it better to have your own vehicle?

4. For how much can I buy a decent car/motorcycle? And what is 'REGO' ?

5. I don't drink, don't smoke. I can cook decent. i like to eat outside most likely. How much will it cost for me with all telephone, electricity, tansport bills + house rent + food? 

6. I have chosen advanced manufacturing engineering as my course, can I get a good full time job in the same field in Melbourne or is it most likely that i'll have to move to some other place? And how much will I earn?

7. After I get a permanent job completing my masters, how much money and time does the immigration process take? 

8. I am a Muslim, is there any kind of racism regarding religion?

Thanks for taking out time and reading my long long questions, I will be very thankful if anyone can help me with their experiences and knowledge! 

Cheers!


----------



## dream2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

Old Post. By now, I believe you might be experiencing things all by yourself. 
Well, here's the answer to some of your queries based on my knowledge (Other experienced folks, please correct me for my knowledge):

1. There are different types of accommodations available based upon your budget, everywhere. From studio apartments to hostel dorms, anything can be had in or around your place. Rent depends upon the suburb, as well as the connectivity of train stations. Usually in the range $150-500/mo.

2. Since you will be on students visa, the number of hours you work are restricted. Pay will depend upon the maximum number of hours allotted to your visa type. Usually, anywhere around $15 for an hour work or so for casual part time work.

3. Buying and maintaining car is expensive as compared to other countries. Public transport is better and a monthly card from myki can help you better in saving the bucks.

4. No idea.

5. I guess anywhere around $1200-1500/mo.

6. Depends upon market condition once you graduate and the area of specialization. Don't have much idea, TBH.

7. Depends upon assessment body and the time they take to complete the applications in pipeline, plus Case Officer's efficiency and your pro-activeness. Anywhere around 6-12 months.

8. Oz is a melting pot and Melbourne is one of its multi-ethnic city. Still, you can't stereotype all the people as either good or bad/ tolerant or violent etc etc.
Good Luck, buddy!


----------



## wantkhmerwife (Feb 8, 2015)

bilalraybrig said:


> 4. what is 'REGO' ?
> !


i think "REGO" stands for registration of your car


----------

